# 05-04 Swapping



## goatCurious (May 28, 2010)

After alittle bit of searching, I could not find how much of the body (rear bumper and hood mainly) is swappable between the 05-04 GTO. I am looking into getting a GTO (maybe) next year and I want the 04 but hate the rear bumper and hood. So I would like to switch it to the 05 rear bumper and hood. Just guessing I would say that it would be a direct fit but.... I don't own a GTO.

Thanks


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Direct swaps. You just have to change the exhaust on the 04 to match the 05+ bumper cover.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Why would you want to get an 04 and then go to the expense of making it look like an 05/06?


----------



## goatCurious (May 28, 2010)

That's what I thought.

HP, the car would be more of a project car that I can always work on and I would like to make the car "mine".


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

, although that pretty much could describe any car......


----------



## goatCurious (May 28, 2010)

While true, I would know the difference and that's all that matters to me.


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

Well if you get a quiksilver metallic 05 i will be more than happy to trade you hood and bumper. keep me in mind! haha:cheers


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

goatCurious said:


> While true, I would know the difference and that's all that matters to me.


Exactly.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

If you get an ibm i'd trade rear bumpers.


----------



## goatCurious (May 28, 2010)

Thanks to you all, but I still don't have a GTO yet so you're going to wait until February or later for that. I am not too concerned with what color I get. No matter what color its still going to look like a streak to the Stang.... lol!


----------

